
Viaweb source code: I want to see! - ias

======
nostrademons
Presumably, it would be owned by Yahoo now.

------
gyro_robo
How about some symbol macro snippets?

<http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-html/msg02226.html>

<http://www.economicexpert.com/a/RTML.html>

